# My Aquascape



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello,

I know that at the end of the day to each his own, but just wondering if you all could give some feedback or opinions on what I did. I was hoping to do a bridge style one but given the restraints of a cube tank this is what I came up with. There is about 60lbs of marco rocks in the pix below, which seems to be a bit of an overkill imo, might drop it down to 50 or so. Both are about 17" high, limit being 25". Biggest concern I have at is that cave in the very middle bottom might become a grave yard for my fish so I will probably go back in there and play around with the rocks....

Thanks in advance


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Is this a saltwater tank?

I like the first picture


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

yea its salt....

i liked the first picture to, but cant seem to recreate it after moving some pieces around which is how i got stuck w/ pic #2 lol


----------

